# Jack Crevalle Line Class Records?



## corykj

a friend of my brother caught a 40" crevalle this past weekend on 8 lb test. he didn't have anything to acurately measure the weight, so i'm not sure what it weighed. he asked me to see if i could try and find the line class record and see if he was maybe even close to it, but i can't seem to find anything. if anyone has the info or a link, please let me know. thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonito

That's unreal ! A 40" Jack on 8# test. How long did it take him to land it ?

I don't know the answer to the 8# test record, but I'll bet he's pretty close. That's a monster on 8#.


----------



## Arlon

To get the line class records you now have to have an IGFA membership. 
Nothing is free anymore.

http://www.igfa.org/records/default.aspx


----------



## corykj

well thanks for the info... the picture is posted in the general fishing section by my brother. i think it took 30 minutes or so to land, but they had to chase him down in the boat. one helluva fight.


----------



## REELING 65

Wow..that is cool. I bet that was one hell of a fight.
What brand of line?


----------



## Reel-Tite

The 8lb test record is 37lbs.

M-04 kg (8 lb)37 lbs. 0 oz. - 16.78 kgsKey West Florida USA3/4/1985Alex Jernigan

Andre'


----------



## REELING 65

I would like to beat that. :dance:


----------



## TroutAle87

I hooked up to a big ole jack with 20lbs test...and a live piggy as bait. He snaped that line like it was nothing...:-(


----------



## McDaniel8402

*Fightin' fish*

I shot one, roughly in the last quarter of the body (closest to the tail) with a speargun while snorkeling off of the Boca Chica jetties. He was with a school, all of em roughly 3 foot long. The spear penetrated well, but he took off and the spear ripped out of the flesh like it wasn't there. There are an awesome fighting fish.


----------

